# The Bible Cure for Candida and Yeast Infections



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

The Bible Cure for Candida and Yeast Infections by Don Colbert, M.D.I suspect I have yeast overgrowth in my GI tract and am awaiting test results. In the meantime, I read this book, began following the eating plan, and taking some of the recommended supplements. A week later, I feel SO MUCH BETTER! Bloating and nausea have been reduced by 80%. Constipation is gone, I'm as regular as a 23 yr. old (knock on wood).Even if you aren't particularly religious, this is a great little book. Definitely worth a read if you think you might have too much yeast in your system. Good luck and good health!


----------

